# Showing.. What to wear?



## EllieJayy (Apr 7, 2011)

In July I'm going to my first show
I'm going in a young-stock class with my then 2yr old cob.
I know that I need to wear a tweed jacket, hat, show jodpurs exc.. but I'm confused about what shoes to wear. Some people are telling me to wear jodpur boots and others are saying long boots. I'm 16 so I don't know whether I'm classed as an adult or not when showing. Although it isn't a highly compettative show, I still want to be wearing the correct stuff.. Can anyone help me out? xxx


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im 15 and I wore my jodphur boots for my first show. Although I got a pair of top boots to show in the other day. Jodphur boots are perfectly fine to wear. Some say that you shouldn't wear top boots or a stock until you are over 15. But heaps of people I know wear stocks and tall boots. I wore a stock not a tie. So just whatever you want to wear!! Im not sure about the rules over where you are but this is just what I know :wink: Good luck!

This is what me and Tess wore and it was perfectly fine


----------



## EllieJayy (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice  x


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ellie. Showing inhand in the UK you dont wear jods.

Wear trousers in a contrasting colour to your horses legs and then you can wear jod boots or smart trainers on your feet. 

Like this: (ignore my groom beside me we were waiting to go in the ring and she had just finnished final tidy ups)









and like this


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, should have read you were not in Australia  Sorry!


----------



## Nutmeg (Aug 29, 2011)

Jodhpur boots are best


----------

